# A basic wallpaper question ...



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, I'll be the first to say that putting wallpaper in a bathroom was not a wise idea. The paper inevitably fails at the seams because of the moisture issue. In your case, you likely have a spot where the paste wasn't activated so it's not sticking properly to the wall. Either that or there is a contaminant or perhaps an old drywall repair that wasn't sealed that's allowing this to happen. 

You can try a couple of things. One is to insert a hypodermic- type needle filled with some adhesive into the bubble and squirt the adhesive into the void then use your wallpaper smoother to push the bubble down into the adhesive. Be gentle or your paper will wrinkle. They actually make needles for this purpose but you may have to go to a wallpaper store to find one.

The other thing is to remove the entire strip of paper, see what's going on in that spot, fix the problem and then, hopefully if you have enough extra paper, install a new piece where the old one was. 

That's about all I have.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

They have turkey baster hypodermics that you can get too. 

Do you have an exhaust fan in the bathroom that you can use to get the humidity down? A lot of humidity in a bathroom is never a good idea for several reasons.


----------



## myfulldecor (Mar 15, 2018)

nubee said:


> I am wallpapering my bathroom. There is one spot, one sheet of wallpaper that always bubbles up after a long hot shower. No other piece of wallpaper does this - just one . So what should I do ? (yes total beginner here ... )


Use a decorative wall panel to cover it . 

Never use wallpaper in humidity condition .It will rot and cant be repair ,only have to be removed .


----------



## rumbels (Apr 14, 2018)

Bad idea wall paper in the bathroom, serious moisture issue - you will end up re-plastering the whole bathroom if the fungus and mold gets into the walls.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

Hi, 
I agree that wallpaper in your bathroom isn't a great choice since the high humidity can cause it to get destroyed and rot. I would suggest removing the wallpaper and just using tile or paint on your walls.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I would add that there are many different types of faux painting you could do on the walls if you don't want solid color walls.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

I knew I didn't have to look this up to know if wallpaper in a bathroom was a good idea or not. Of course, I am being summoned to install peel and stick wallpaper in a bathroom. Wish me luck. :hammer:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

All the paper hangers I've worked around didn't trust the pre pasted paper and always repasted it before hanging it.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

mark sr said:


> All the paper hangers I've worked around didn't trust the pre pasted paper and always repasted it before hanging it.



Definitely something to question or wonder about considering they advertise it as simple to remove and in one piece.


----------



## HomeSara (Jun 20, 2018)

I think you should just use a paint to your bathroom's wall. A wallpaper is not a good idea.


----------

